# Need help /advice.



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

I need to get down to the deep end of my pool to reattach the screen over the water intake. Two SS Phillips head screws need to be screwed in, a 1 minute job on land, takes longer down there 

Tried and Cant hold my breath that long and can’t stay on bottom. 
So-
Thinking about using my air compressor and the blow gun to provide enough pulls of air to get it done and and old backpack with @25 lbs weight plate in it to help hold me down. 
I will have people up top for safety

am I insane? 😳🤪


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are you located? I could probably swing by after work one day and do it for you. 

I wouldn’t recommend the air compressor thing. If your compressor isn’t oil less, you could get a nasty breath of air. Plus unless you have a regulator on it, 90 psi from a blowgun isn’t going to feel very good especially if you aren’t comfortable underwater.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea that pressure shot in the hose is a no no, considering you may get a tad of water with it forced down your lungs...nah, not me, just not worth the consequences. Get some help, or drain the pool down as a last resort. Be safe!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks guys
I’ve have a commercial regulator with a coalescing filter so chance of any oil/water vapor coming in would be very low and I plan to pull it way down 10-15psi
Thank you for the offer Bender, I am over in Fairhope 
Idk where you are ? But I seem to think you are in pcola??


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes insane to do it get a diver friend to do it. And remember if you breathe air on the bottom of a pool and hold your breath you can embolize yourself.
Also a little oil not certified for breathing air can cause major problems.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Oil in your lungs will put you in the hospital on a ventilator


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok
I’ve seen you guys in this forum since back when Chris had it - and I trust you - knew I would get good advice here. No pool diving for me. 

anyone know a friendly diver in Baldwin county??
LOL

There is a dive shop in Daphne, I can stop in there.
Thanks, Matt


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

camuchi said:


> anyone know a friendly diver in Baldwin county??
> LOL
> 
> There is a dive shop in Daphne, I can stop in there.
> Thanks, Matt


Guys name is Chaz FYI. He may can help find you someone that can do it.


----------



## camuchi (Oct 31, 2007)

Cool
Thx trader


----------

